# Gator



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Didn't have a super hot bite this morning, but did manage to find this stud. 25 inches & 4.5 pounds.

Thank you Lord!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice catch! What did you catch him on?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Soft Plastic paddle tail, no scent.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

nice un


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

good goin joe where was that at, yakavelli and i are hitting simpson river tomorrow, just wondering if the specks are active around that area.


----------



## efing001 (May 31, 2011)

Great fish!


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

AWESOME!! Caught a 30 inch once on NAS and just about passed out!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish bro. Almost makes me want to trade in my rifle. Almost...


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice fish bud.

Brandon


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Heck of a trout!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Joe, were you wading?

Softball masher...by chance any picks of that 30" trout and what did she weigh?
Sorry...didn't mean to derail the thread.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

WOW Nice fish! Looks like a good sandwich to me!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a fine looking spotted sea monkey Joe


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice man!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty dragon right there, thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Might have to change your' "handle"...*

Trout Joe...Fine fish !


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Great fish joe!


----------



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice trout Joe!! Cammo pants, John Deer Hat, 25 in trout on light tackle....southern livin' at it's best....blessed day brother!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Swee'eet!!

Is that from Santa Rosa sound area?

this is your fish's pup....


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

*Barfoot*

I wished I couldve got pictures, I didnt have a camera with a phone then but I was using a 6 inch croaker and got a bite immediately. I could put my entire fist in her mouth and not touch a tooth!!! AMAZING!! Measured her on my pole and marked it, 30 inches. Let her go to make more awesome trout babies!!!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

*Nice one!*

Great Trout!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a great outing, catch another one for me


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

ya'll are killing me. on call can't go out this weekend. ahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## AaronBlair (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice catch Joe! Happy for you, yet jealous at the same time! Pin fish have been most I've caught last couple trips lol

Aaron


----------



## Rowlock (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## Michael G. (Aug 22, 2012)

One nice fish!


----------

